# Describe your favourite Herb buzz !



## Soberman (Jul 7, 2012)

I am an old school man (87-1990 rave) so I was used to brown seeded weed and also some hash. My favourite all time buzz was from red seal and gold seal. It would be quantitively different. The smell would be almost citrussy and sweet and I would simply find myself laughing and in a great 'up' mood with really clear eyesight (shapened up by the buzz) all evening for 3-4 hours after 1-2 spliffs.

These days I chicken out and only do edibles. I usually make hot chocolate with extra cream in and sprinkle about 1/3 a spliffs worth in of brown seedy stuff ( my word I am lightweight) In fact I am so lightweigth I got a small buzz off a leaf that I accidentally snapped off a plant the other day, lol. My eyesight cleared up, got brighter and I got awake !

Being a lightweight and only consuming erb orally means a little goes a loooooooong way, I only jhave herb at the weekend as my chill out afternoon/evenings on Fri and Sat. I have a couple of pure Indicas (Wappa) growing in veg and 5 days into 12/12. I think this is blow my head off cause I am used the the brown leaf and seed stuff.

I know Indica is often a sleepy buzz as the saying goes but I wonder if this is so potent compared with my normal brown stuff that it will be like red seal in terms of THC buzz I think I will early harvest to try and keep an 'up' buzz. The heavy sleepy buzz cabn be ok but I only got that with smoking. With edibles I find it more uplifting and clear headed I guess it all depends on what you have and how you consume it.

I hope to relive the redseal vibes off my wappas ! Wish me luck.


----------



## daggamonster (Jul 25, 2012)

good luck soberman  i have to say, i'm a big fan of all types of high, but i really really really love a good couch lock type of stone, properly well and blunted. and as for being a "lightweight" enjoy while it lasts buddy, i for one am jealous


----------



## KushXOJ (Jul 28, 2012)

I would love for you to come to cali so I could smoke you out. 
I have some weed that will have you drooling and shitting on yourself 

I love my a good hybrid in the daytime and full indica or indica dominant hybrids at night. 
I also enjoy a good sativa time to time


----------



## SecretGrowJournal (Aug 9, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> I would love for you to come to cali so I could smoke you out.
> I have some weed that will have you drooling and shitting on yourself


drooling AND shitting myself???????  fuck that, im there!!!!!!!!


----------



## gioua (Aug 9, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> I would love for you to come to cali so I could smoke you out.
> I have some weed that will have you drooling and shitting on yourself
> 
> I love my a good hybrid in the daytime and full indica or indica dominant hybrids at night.
> I also enjoy a good sativa time to time


Uhhh.. I'm in CALI..


----------



## Mauler57 (Aug 15, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> I would love for you to come to cali so I could smoke you out.
> I have some weed that will have you drooling and shitting on yourself
> 
> I love my a good hybrid in the daytime and full indica or indica dominant hybrids at night.
> I also enjoy a good sativa time to time


Just bought a be pack of Depends Adult Diapers. Fire that shit up!


----------



## timbo123 (Sep 5, 2012)

My fave type of high is an energetic high... i can clean the fuck out of my house on the right type of high. This high that I speak of also enhances my ping pong skills to a world class level. To be more specific, yes... no matter who is reading this... I would whip your ass in ping pong... FACT!
Also, no aches or pains... so a lil functional body stone mixed in.
What strains does this sound like?


----------



## poplars (Sep 10, 2012)

timbo123 said:


> My fave type of high is an energetic high... i can clean the fuck out of my house on the right type of high. This high that I speak of also enhances my ping pong skills to a world class level. To be more specific, yes... no matter who is reading this... I would whip your ass in ping pong... FACT!
> Also, no aches or pains... so a lil functional body stone mixed in.
> What strains does this sound like?


I'd guess sativa dominant hybrid like AK47 or something similar.


----------



## GODWORK (Sep 10, 2012)

Super silver haze


----------



## cmbajr (Sep 11, 2012)

I like sativa dominant strains like lemon kush, blue dream, haze, ak-47 and train wreck... But I also prefer indica dominant when I wanna relax or go to sleep... My favorite indica dominant strains are afghani, LSD, grand daddy purp, And vanilla kush... I'm an any high kind of person... I'll smoke schwag if the shits free...


----------



## cmbajr (Sep 11, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> I would love for you to come to cali so I could smoke you out.
> I have some weed that will have you drooling and shitting on yourself
> 
> I love my a good hybrid in the daytime and full indica or indica dominant hybrids at night.
> I also enjoy a good sativa time to time


Haha that reminded me of the "brown bomber" weed Dante had on grandma boy lol!


----------



## slayer6669 (Sep 11, 2012)

i like something that hit me instantly after about the second hit and makes you feel like laying down lol, some real knock your dick in the dirt stuff.


----------

